
The origin of the colors in the first color photographs - vo2maxer
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-mystery.html
======
jacquesm
The earliest workable color photographs were made with potato starch!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autochrome_Lumi%C3%A8re](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autochrome_Lumi%C3%A8re)

My dad was a man with a lot of interests, one of which was the history of
photography. He painstakingly reproduced just about every old photographic
process that he could find documentation about (well pre-internet, so this
mostly involved flea markets and libraries). The most dangerous ones were the
Daguerreotypes, an early monochrome process that used mercury vapor for the
development of the photographic plates. That nobody died or got really ill
from that is a small miracle, he had absolutely no idea of how dangerous this
all was.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daguerreotype](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daguerreotype)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autochrome_Lumi%C3%A8re](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autochrome_Lumi%C3%A8re)

------
lofikrom
I took a class in photography a few years back, the history was discussed. I
remember seeing the first picture ever containing people and it was was very
fuzzy, the people were not as clearly people, as they are now in this photo
(referring to picture 1 on this page
[http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2015/08/the-gift-of-the-
dag...](http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2015/08/the-gift-of-the-
daguerreotype/401816/))

